

Socialism and the 'net - knieveltech
http://www.wired.com/culture/culturereviews/magazine/17-06/nep_newsocialism

======
lsc
hm. really? I thought that free software was a natural consequence of
capitalism and technology. 'in a free market, the price of any commodity will
be slightly above the marginal cost of production' - the marginal cost of
another copy of Linux is rather close to zero.

I think similar economics push free and ad supported online content. The
marginal cost of adding another user to a webapp is so close to zero that
charging for it doesn't make a lot of sense.

------
rmason
I like Kevin Kelly but this piece was sadly misguided. Like trying to fit
Cinderella's slipper on a line backer.

